# The World According to Snoopy, Chloe, Coco and Sadie



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 8, 2007)

This is Snoopy he is almost a year old! Ibrought Snoopy home from the SPCA in St.Pete on August 26th, 2006 andwell its time that he has a blog! 

Snoopy is such a sweet boy he has soft fur and I love petting him. Hevery outgoing and loves [size="-1"]craisins! He comes running when iopen the bag! Although i wish he'd eat more hay, he loves veggies andhis pellets. He absolutely will not drink from a bottle! He'ssort of a spoiled. He is adjusting to living in our living room. He'sonly in his cage when were not home or asleep, So during the day it'sjust me and Snoop. He loves watching tv with me. :bunnydance:Snoopy has lots of toys , he especially like the fake tree thats in theliving room you can find him hanging out under it. He also loves hisnew willow tent! He's not sure what to think of his condo![/size]


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 8, 2007)

I uploaded some video not the best but i was just messing around with it.
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&amp;videoid=2013559055


----------



## snork_maiden (Mar 8, 2007)

aw he looks sweet!

i love his cardboard castle! where did you get it from?

XxX


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 8, 2007)

I love Snoopy !!!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 8, 2007)

i got it at rabbitstop.com


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 8, 2007)

isn't that to cute!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2007)

Aw, I love men with rabbits!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 8, 2007)

He's so cute! Not to mention he looks like a very very happy bunny.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 8, 2007)

how cute is he! His coat looks so soft!!!!!!!
I like his castle , Bangbang would like something like that so she could keep and eye on everyone. 
The pic with his peeking out of his castle is particularly cute!!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 9, 2007)

He loves to do his verison of the happy dance


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

Awww .....Snoopy!! He's so adorable!!

He looks like the uppity-eared version of my Trixie girl. 

CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!!

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

Sooo cute!!

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 11, 2007)

I finally got around to making Snoopy his veryown NIC Cage! Pictures below. Its only 2 grids wide and 2 grids long soI made it 3 grids tall with 3 lvls. He hasn't gotten up in the otherpart yet.











this is the top lvl i got the cube from walmart in the cat section. snoopy loves it.














don't u love my matching bowls LOL


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 12, 2007)

I LOVE THIS PIC


----------



## missyscove (Mar 12, 2007)

I think someone's bunny is spoiled...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 12, 2007)

Snuggy says Snoopy is very handsome and she'd like to groom his lovely uppy ears.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 12, 2007)

but you have to love me


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 12, 2007)

Snoopys says he would love to have a "play" date! :bunnydance:*

Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Snuggy says Snoopy isvery handsome and she'd like to groom his lovely uppyears.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 12, 2007)

Uh-oh, Snuggy's packing a bag!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 12, 2007)

LOL well right now Snoopy has decied that hedoes not like were i put his food bowl and it pushing it around hiscage! Yes he is a VERY spoiled boy.
he even sits on the couch with me while i watch tv.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

Such cuteness deserves a kiss.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 13, 2007)

So I wanted to share the photos of my bunnies that are with my husband. I want them back but he will not let me.

CoCo










Blue





Cooter


Cooter and Daisy(RIP)


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 13, 2007)

Awww ...Sweetie, that's aweful that your husband won't let you have them...

I hope that gets resolved somehow...

Love and hugs for you, Snoopy, Cooter, Daisy, Coco, and Blue!!

:inlove::kiss::bouquet:ray::hug::heartbeat:

(And, for the record, I remembered every name but Blue's without havingto reference back to your post...your babies make quite an impression!)


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 13, 2007)

well daisy died almost a year ago now
he was really mad at me when i left him i was lucky that he let me takesnoopy, it wasn't easy to make the choice, i'd like to get atleast cocoback since i had just had her fixed.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 13, 2007)

this is one of my favorite photos


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh wow...sounds like you've been to heck andback with your situation...I'm so sad to hear that. Peoplecan really be horrible when they choose to be. 

Adorable picture...how sweet!!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words. I had just gottenCoCo i was moving into a 1 bedroom apartment and there was just NO roomfor 2 bunnies. I'm hoping that since were in a 2bedroom now he will letme have her. I had gotten her for snoopy. I was talking to him theother day and he's Put CoCo in Cooters cage, with out even bondingthem. He said CoCo has pulled most of cooters hair out from the top ofhis head. I told him he should take her out and put her back in hercage asap! make me sad, i just wanna drive up there right now and takethem back. he's only keeping me away from them to get back at me forleaving him, but it's only hurting them. i miss them all very much.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, Sweetie...I hope he gets his head out of hisya-know soon and gives you your babies...if only just for THEIRHEALTH...that's horrible.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2007)

Sheesh what a meanie. Thats me being nice.My aunts are Bradenton I should go for avisitand bunnynap them for you. If IcouldIwould.

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, I can tell your bunny isnt scared of you oranyone in your household...I can NOT imagine my bunny doingthat.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yea i just called him agin he said that coco andcooter are getting along really good they snuggle and everything , Itold him I want to take the all home with me. He said no u can't havethem all. I said fine i'll leave you blue! He said he would think aboutit. :bunnydance: I think i can bond the 3 together


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2007)

I just want to do this. :bunnydance:

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 16, 2007)

more photos





snoopy wasn't very amused!


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 16, 2007)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> more photos


Hahahaha what a wonderful photo!!!! And what a very very comfortable and relaxed snoopy


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 16, 2007)

I can just hearSnoopy. "Is thaton?"


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 16, 2007)

i don't think it bothers him much anymore. i have about 200 pictures of him


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 20, 2007)

cracks me up


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL, that one made me giggle...

--Dawn


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 21, 2007)

me too we laughed for quite awhile. he was sleeping.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 23, 2007)

Meet Chloe








Snoopys very kindly letting me live in the 3rd lvl of his super cool condo







don't worry he still has LOTS of room


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 23, 2007)

So today's my birthday and I've really beenwanting a new rabbit for awhile now. I've check craiglist everyday andpetfinder. I went to see some of the rabbits they have but they onlyhad 2 left none of really said take me home. So on our way home westoped at this small pet store to look at fish tanks. I walked in andthere she was. :shock: They had id say 11 different babys but i pickedher up and i knew!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 27, 2007)

Chloe


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 28, 2007)

Awww, what a cute little ball of fluff!

Are you going to bond your two together once they are spayed/neutered?

That would be so cute!

--Dawn


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yea thats the idea, I'm working on it nowacutally since snoopy is already nutered. I think it was pretty much asuccess!!! I had them out tonight and it went VERY well. 

They Ignored each other




Then some sniffing of the butts




Ok lots of sniffing








awww grooming too












Then the cuddling











how cute is this


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 28, 2007)

Aww, how cute!

Just remember that babies normally get along with just about anybunny,but it may change once she hits puberty. I wouldn't housethem together in case they fight in the future, but lots of supervisedplay time is a good idea.

When I bonded my trio, I though Zeke was already neutered but there wasa mix up at the vets and he didn't get done that day. So Ibonded him in. Well, he started humping up a storm andsprayed all over the place (including the otherbunnies...eww...). Once I realized what had happened, he wentin for his neuter pronto. About a month after that, hestopped humping everyone and he hasn't sprayed since.

So, I would try to get her in to be spayed as soon as she's old enough, and then continue with full bonding after she's healed.

But, looks good so far!

--Dawn


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 28, 2007)

yea I have no plans on housing them togetheruntil after she is spayed. I have high hopes that they cont. to befriends =) I've never seen snoopy act this way with any other rabbit,and it may only be because he knows shes a baby but for now I will behappy they like each other lol


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, with regular interaction hopefully they will stay friendly and it will be very easy bonding for you.

--Dawn


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 28, 2007)

i sure hope so


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

Snoopy and Cloe are both very cute!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lots of pictures from today!


























Chloe jumps on this red and white box house and then jumps up into the2nd floor hole there on the condo, and she jumps out of it too.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 29, 2007)

ok this made me and ron both melt


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

*That has to be the best picture ever. "Repunzel let down your golden hair."*

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


>


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

What's the white stuff on the bottom of Chloe's cage?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 30, 2007)

it's coroplast, it's a type of corrugated plastic


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 30, 2007)

SO CUTE!!! I don't know HOW I missed the bonding pictures...but oh wow...they are so adorable!!!!

I'm so glad the Snoopster found a friend, and I hope to hear of their friendship continuing to flourish.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Ahh, is that the stuff they make little disposable road side signs out of around election time?

stephiemarie78 wrote:*


> it's coroplast, it's a type of corrugated plastic


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2007)

Ohh look it's my Tribble. Take care of her for me.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 30, 2007)

yea pretty much, I got mine at Fastsigns! $15.00 for a 4x8 sheet


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks. Looks like I need to find one of them sign places!


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2007)

They are adorable together, I dont know how I missed all this!

I love this one:






They are just the cutest little snuggle buns! I want another lionhead


----------



## binkies (Mar 31, 2007)

You are so very lucky to have instant happiness! I hope it continues in the future!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 31, 2007)

look close you can see chloe being smushed by snoopy
































make it a corona easter! lol


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 31, 2007)

almost forgot this one, i love it


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2007)

aww I love the sleeping pic!

And, do you need an ID to buy one of these?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 31, 2007)

lol yea i sent that picture to corona i thoughtit was to cute, my boyfriend is the corona drinker and he put the boxin there and she jumped right in


----------



## wax32 (Apr 1, 2007)

Great shot... I see you guys keep a reef tank too, huh?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yea thats our other baby lol




We have a Flame Coral, Maroon Clownfish, Sailfin Algae Blenny, SpottedMandarin Dragonet, Magnificent Sea Anemone, Colony Polyp, 125lbs ofSelect Fiji Premium Live Rock, Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp, Crabs andSnails, Fluval 404 Cannister Filter, Prizm Pro Deluxe Protein Skimmer,190watt Current Grow Light. 45gal Bow Front Tank.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 3, 2007)

I made an appt for Chloe's 1st vet visit next tuesday. It just the 1st step to getting her spayed. Any questions i should ask?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 3, 2007)

Your tank looks great! Is it a 90 gallon?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 3, 2007)

no it's a 45gallon bowfront


----------



## wax32 (Apr 4, 2007)

wow!:shock: How'd you guys fit that much rock in there?! 

Mine is 70 gallons:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 4, 2007)

well the tank is all rock no sand


----------



## wax32 (Apr 4, 2007)

Holy Moly... nice effect though!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 11, 2007)

Snoopy and Chloe are doing really good. They arethe best of friends. I haven't been able to get my cam to work or i'dhave LOTS of pictures to post. Im hoping that it will be working verysoon.

So I found an old photo of when Cooter was a baby! He currently lives with my husband. I thought I'd share it with you all.





he is another one of him when he was about a year old he's now 2yrs old


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow...wonderful shots of Snoopy and Chloe! 

I just love the one of her getting smooshed with Snoopy's behind,hehe!! I couldn't even see her before I read your note aboutit! Hehe!!

I just love the two of them!

I just realized...your Chloe looks a lot like my Dusty, right down the her nose being a darker color...


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 11, 2007)

to cute, they do look alike although chloe is still a ball of fur


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 11, 2007)

Not saying i don't like the current logo for the forums but i made this today =)
with some of my favorite photos from the forums


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

Isn't that cute! I am truely enjoying your pictures!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks! I also had been debating sharing some information but im gonna go ahead an do it here!

I have a ventrilo server, its a voice chat program. I use it for theguild i'm in when i play swg or wow. So I thought it would be a kewlidea to have a place to chat with my friends. I created an RO room andif anyone would like to come on an chat with me or each other pleasefeel free too. go to www.ventrilo.com and download the client. below isin the set up info to log on my server! CHEERS. You can usally find meand Jade on there chatting it up and playing the sims2 =)

1) Start the ventrilo program. Click on the Start button,click on Programs and then click on Ventrilo. This will display anothermenu option called Ventrilo that will start the actual program.
2) Click on the "-&gt;" button that is next to the first pulldownwindow called "User Name". This will open a new window where you cancreate a logon name to be used when connecting to a server.
3) Click the "New" button. This will open a small window where you canenter your logon name. The name you enter is entirely up to you. It canbe your real name or a nick name.
4) Click the "OK" button. You can come back to this window and click onthe help button later on if you want more detailed information aboutwhat the other options mean and how to use them.
5) Now that we are back to the main window click on the "-&gt;"button that is next to the pulldown window called "Server". This willopen a new window where you can enter the details about the server youwould like to connect to.
6) Click the "New" button. This will open a small window where you canenter a name that will describe the new server definition. The name canbe anything you want it to be like: "My server" or "Joe's server". Whenentering a server name you don't need the quotes around it. Theseserver names will show up in the main Ventrilo window.
7) Click "OK".
8) Click on the "Hostname or IP" input box and enter the serverhostname/IP address= celtic1.nrgservers.net
9) Click on the "Port number" input box and enter the servers port number= 3545

10) At this time there is no password

11) Click "OK" to return to the Ventrilo main window.
12) Click "Connect" to establish a connection between you and theserver you just defined.
13) You should also click on the Setup button and configure all of thedifferent options that control Ventrilo. This is very important when itcomes to controlling the microphone or input source. Once in the Setupdialog click on the "Help" button. Be sure to read what all of theoptions are and what they mean. This is very important for the Voicepage.​


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, thanks for including Snuggy in your RO collage!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup yup, I am there.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 11, 2007)

your welcome snuggy is a very cutebun! snoopy thinks she's pretty hawt! but don't tell chloe she mightnot like that to much.:shock: oh i'm afraid i've said to much


----------



## wax32 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice Montage!

What font did you use for the Rabbits Only part? I am a big photoshop user and I am always looking for cool fonts...

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> Not saying idon't like the current logo for the forums but i made this today =)
> with some of my favorite photos from the forums


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 13, 2007)

I have no idea what font is was. I had to reformat and reinstall my computer =(. I bet i downloaded it from frontfreak.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 13, 2007)

D'oh!

I'll have a look there, thanks!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 14, 2007)

this is from the day i got chloe






and today


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 14, 2007)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> I use it for the guild i'm in when i play swg or wow.




I was reading through your posts and I saw this. When you say wow, do you mean world of warcraft?



Your bunnies are extremely cute by the way. I just feel like hugging them!


----------



## Spring (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww! There's the sweetie! 

She is still so fluffy.. hehe. Her and Snoopy are so sweet together.

:bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 14, 2007)

*Yup World of Warcraft! *

*kathryn303 wrote: *


> *stephiemarie78 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I use it for the guild i'm in when i play swg or wow.
> ...


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 14, 2007)

hehe yea i play world of warcraft and starwars galaxies! im a nerd.


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 14, 2007)

I play world of warcraft too! I only play it during the summer though, because when Iplay it, I get too addicted.  I only have a level21 night elf druid and a level 15 (I think....) night elfhunter. Those are my two mains.lol...don't worry...I'm a nerd too!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a 52 human pally named Tep, 40 human rogue named Mifo, 24 [size="-1"]draenei shaman named Salesia! i play on Eanor[/size]


----------



## binkies (Apr 14, 2007)

Okie dokie! You've lost me somewhere after you said World of Warcraft.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 14, 2007)

lol it's ok anyone that play wow will understand what i said. :shock:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 14, 2007)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> lol it's ok anyone that play wow will understand what i said. :shock:



hah, I understand . I have a 44 Human Mage that I have beenplaying off and on for the past few months. She's my main,then I have a dranai Rogue and a Night Elf Hunter that I play too. I'mon Zangamarsh. 

Nadia
(fellow nerd)


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 15, 2007)

lol...I'm so slow at leveling. All Ido is roleplay all the time. It gets boring killing boarafter a while.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 15, 2007)

im slow too i've had my rouge and pally for over a year. i take breaks from it too like i haven't played in a month or so.

ok so i got my other 2 rabbits home. only took a few pictures, i wanted them to get used to the new cage

cooter




coco


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well cooter has alot of mats on his back side soi had to cut them out, and it looks like he sat in pee and it dried soi had to wash his butt. now coco was clean and they were in the samecage. they both are eating and coco keeps runing around checkingeverything out. cooter still trys to hump coco poor girl, so im gonnahave to get him nutered soon. she doesn't seems to mind though and theydon't fight. snoopy knows someone in the cage above him he keepssniffing up there. chloe doesn't seems to care. it's been a very longday. I had to trim both of thier nails.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Steph! I love yourthread. I love CoCo, he, right? Looks just like myAngel! Amazing. I'll have to see about joining yourserver site.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 16, 2007)

They're so gorgeous...I'm so happy your babies are home!!

:happydance:happyday:arty0002::yes::great:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 16, 2007)

Coco is a girl not sure of her age , I got herin october she is spayed and is currently bonded with Cooter who's 2yrsold, ive had him since he was 9weeks old he is not nutered yet butsince he still humps Coco i'll be doing that very soon. They are littlepiggys eating ALOT! 

I've noticed since I put snoopy on oxbow pellets he and chloe don'tseem to eat as much of them as the other ones they used to get. ShouldI be concerned? Snoopy used to run to the bowl after i put it in hiscage. I even gave them a carrot lastnight they didn't eat it. They aredrinking and acting normal. There is poop in the cage.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 18, 2007)

Some updates on the 2 new ones. I've had toremove Coco to a small cage for now. 1 she pees all over it and 2ndCooter no stop humps her and I don't think she likes it. So i hope tohave Cooter nutered very soon, then i can rebond them.


----------



## binkies (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh well, nice try. We all know fellers and their hormones can cause trouble......

Best of luck with the neuter and rebonding.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 19, 2007)

Cage pictures, I love having the NIC cage it'schange already so much since i built it. From being 1 big cage forSnoopy, to being 2 cages! So I know that eveyone said I should waittill have have Chloe spayed to put them together well Snoopy is nuteredand they are very happy together for now so Im letting the share thesame cage. I will monitor them closely in the next few months for anychanges in her behavor to Snoopy. They are very swet to each other.Lots of cuddles and she seems to love grooming him. Plus I've neverseen Snoopy so happy, he lounges out on his side all the time now. Henever did that before she came along. I never see them humping eachother. 

So heres the Cage. I did make it so Snoopy and Chloe can look up intothe top cage. I was hoping it would help with the bonding =) And as youcan see in my last post Coco is in a smaller cage untill I have herlitter trained.






























And storage top has hay bottom is litter, I don't have one for foodsince the oxbow bag is resealable. And the shopvac thats what i use toclean. And can't forget the measuring cup. LOts of treats too. 

heres where i put coco for now, i just move her when i set up the play area.




She seems much happier not being humped by Cooter.

Other then Coco and Cooter seem to be eating TONs of hay they are doing much better.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

All I have to say is spoiled much?


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow...wonderful setup! That's WAY better of a storage system than we have, hehe!

I just might steal that idea.....hehe.....


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 23, 2007)

So today I let CoCo out to run around and shewent up to Snoopy and they sniffed each other threw the cage. Then allof the sudden Chloe starts fighting with Snoopy like she was pissed hewas looking a CoCo. So Ron grabs CoCo and takes her in the other roomand Chloe and Snoopy stop and Chloe starts grooming him and theysnuggle. Silly bunnys. Guess I better not let Coco aroundChloe till Chloe is fixed. Drama. Meanwhile seems like the shelf iadded so they can see Cooter is working out really well. Cooter waslaying down before i took the photo. I can't wait to get Cooter fixedand see how he gets along with Snoopy and Chloe.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have some bad news. Cooter is no longer withus. He has gone over to rainbow bridge. It was an accident and Has beenvery sad day for all of us. I know that all of you are sad to hear thisand I appreciate it very much. If u wish to send me a personal messageplease pm me. Instead of everyone posting good byes toCooter, thought it would be nice if we all just took a momentof silence for him.

I'll never forget
And I'll always miss you
But we'll meet again


----------



## wax32 (Apr 24, 2007)

OH NO! What happened to Cooter?:rainbow::bawl:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 24, 2007)

Chloe pictures


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow...did she get lighter? What a beauty!!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 25, 2007)

She is like striped lol her hair is white at thebottom and tan at the top. She had eye crustys so i had to clean it. Sothats why the hair around her 1 eye is wet =) I love her mouth


----------



## binkies (Apr 25, 2007)

She is so pretty! A big fluffball!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

My little Tribble! I love my Tribble! Yes she is part mine. Half of that puff ball is mine.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 30, 2007)

So pamnock thinks snoopy might be a Mini Satin.So I went looking up information on mini satins and satins. To me helooks just like a Satin he weights 6lbs far to big to be a mini and ato small to be a satin. I found this picture looks like Snoopy!


i found this photo of a Satin





and here is my snoopy


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 2, 2007)

Coco is doing really great on her litter training she's ready for a bigger cage!


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

Wahooooo! Yay Cocoa! :bunnydance:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 4, 2007)

Hopefully I'll get to target soon so i can make it for her!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 6, 2007)

LOOK AT THIS FUR! Chloe is always a hot mess! lol


----------



## Michaela (May 6, 2007)

:inlove:Cute cute cute!!!!! I love your gang!

Are you still wanting me to make you an animated avatar?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 6, 2007)

Yes, just been a crazy few weeks.

any of the below photos will be ok, you don't have to use them all just my favs.


Snoopy









Snoopy/Chloe









Chloe

















Coco


----------



## Michaela (May 6, 2007)

Great, Ill get working on that now. I'll put in as many pictures as I can, but the forum has a size limit.

Do you want text on the pictures? (Names? If yes, what colours?) Do youwant it slow or fast? And do you want aslide at the startwith text on it, like "My Bunnies" Or something like that.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 6, 2007)

names would be fine, i don't really care, whatever colors or text =)


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

My my my aren't you picky!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 7, 2007)

lol oh yea totaly!


----------

